# Gaming-Notebook als Desktop-Ersatz



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, es ist in einem gewissen Rahmen möglich.

Mein PC besteht derzeit aus folgenden Komponenten:

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
G.Skill RipJaws 4GB 1333Mhz
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Samsung SpinPoint F3/1TB + 64GB Falcon II Boot-SSD
PowerColor 5870 PCS
Teufel Concept C200 USB 		

Zudem ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk und das Acer GD245HQ als Bildschirm.

Da ich aber derzeit eh nicht so sehr viel spiele und wenn, dann keine sehr performancelastige, sondern eher mal bei einem Freund bin usw. kommt für mich mit der Zeit leider ein Notebook in Frage.

Ich habe folgendes Notebook für mich als passendestes ausgewählt:

One Gaming Notebook G8750 by: One - ONE Computer Shop

Des Weiteren habe ihn auch noch konfiguriert:

Als CPU den i5-560M
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
   					320 GB SATA, 7200rpm, 32MB, Momentus XT Hybrid Flash
Ansonsten evtl. ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk.

Die CPU, die Festplatte und das Laufwerk sind Diskussionspunkte. Was meint ihr, wäre am sinnvollsten?


Wegen des Budgets:

Ich habe wie gesagt meinen PC. Noch eine PSP, eine Palit GTX260/1792MB und vielleicht das C200 von Teufel und den Bildschirm.

Wenn ich davon ausgehen würde, alles mitsamt ein paar Spielen verkaufen zu können. Würde ich bestimmt auf 1500€ kommen. Ansonsten hätte ich noch 200-300€, die ich dafür investieren könnte.

Was meint ihr ? Ist das möglich? Und wenn, wäre die Konfiguration sinnvoll?

Ich spiele StarCraft II, Modern Warfare 2, demnächst Black Ops, auf jeden Fall Diablo III mit der besten Grafik und NfS Hot Pursuit. Mehr kommt eigentlich für mich nicht in Frage. Also Bad Company 2 und Crysis eher nicht, obwohl ich BFBC2 ja besitze.

Betriebssystem habe ich selber 


Mit meinem jetzigen System habe ich 23,6" FullHD-Auflösung und 120Hz, sowie max. Details. 

Mit dem Notebook wären es 17,3" FullHD-Auflösung und bei den SPielen auch max. Details oder hohe Details, aber nur 60Hz bzw. gut spielbare FPS. 

MfG -MIRROR-


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Nunja mein Rat für dich wäre, dass ein Laptop nichts zum zocken ist.

Das merke ich immer wieder und werde mir immer wieder der Tatsache bewusst, das alles was über WoW und Combat Arms geht meinen Laptop (der trotz starker Leistung)übersteigt und nur halb soviel Spaß macht wie Spielen auf einem Computer.

Ist aber nur meine Ansicht, ich finde du solltest dir ein Netbook holen und damit so Sachen wie chattten usw. machen, denn sobald du den Laptop käufst und ihn weiterhin aufmotzen willst wirst du merken wie ar*** teuer das werden wird.

 Überleg es dir genau Buddy !

lg Ultra

PS: PSP kriegst du villeicht für 100 vertikkt, wen du ordentlich Kram dazu legst und ich bezweifle, dass du soviel Geld aus den Sachen holen könntest, denn mein bester Freund hat sich für 1500 € umgerechnet eine Bestie zusammen gebaut und was das Angeht würdest du deiner anvisierten Preisklasse nicht nahe kommen.
Versuchen kannst du es aber trotzdem!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

Also, Mafia2 geht mit der 470m auf 50FPS in max mit nem guten Quadcore: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und für die Graka sollte es an sich auch ein Quadcore sein, die ist zwar nicht mal ansatzweise so schnell wie eine Desktop 470, daher auch natürlicih viel langsamer als Deine jetzige 5870. Die ist nicht mal wie eine Desktop 460, aber so ca. wie eine AMD 5770 dürfte die schon sein (Anhand der 3Dmark06-Punkte sind die ähnlich, auch wenn man 3D06 nicht mehr allzuseh als Maßstab nehmen sollte), und da bringt ein Qaud definitiv was. 

Aber ganz ehrlich: wenn Du bei Deinem Kumpel einen Zweit-PC hinstellst, der so stark wie das Notebook oder sogar billigr, kommst Du bei weitem billiger weg, kostet nämlich nicht mal die Hälfte von 1500€  

MUSST Du denn auch bei Deinem Kumpel die ganzen Spiele auf hohen Details spielen können? ^^


----------



## Alex555 (13. Januar 2011)

kein Gaming Notebook mehr ohne mobile Sandy Bridge, sonst sitzt du mit einem Facepalm vor dem neuen Laptop. Die Sandy Bridge CPUs haben hammer performance, das neue Mittelfeld ist so schnell wie die alten mobile extreme Cpus 
Edit: Für 1600€ bekommst du bei Deviltech Sandy Bridge + GTX 485M, die zur zeit schnellste Graka mobile (single nicht cf/sli).
Es ist leider so, dass die Notebookgrakas stark mit der Leistung hinterherhinken, trotzdem kann man auch wenn die grakas langsamer sind alle Spiele locker spielen, man braucht nicht die Leistung einer GTX 580   . 
Wie wäre es mit einem Mini ITX System zusammenbauen, das ist klein, handlich, und ein desktop (bedeutet geringerer Preis, stärker, und mit guter Kühlung sollte das gehen. Zotac Mini Itx boards haben ausserdem einen vollwertigen PCI e x 16 slot, kannst also auch gaming grakas reinstecken )


----------



## Speedguru (13. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ich würde den PC behalten und einen "kleinen" Lan Laptop kaufen, also 15" und mit relativ guter Leistung zu noch angenehemen preis. So will ich das auch machen  
Asus X5MSV-SX191V (N53)
Das ist ein sehr schöner Asus mit Sandy Bridge für 899€, mit der selben Leistung bekommste auch nen acer für 799€. Wenn du Blu-Ray willst, beim Asus 100€ Aufpreis, von Acer zum selben Preis (999€) gibts auch mit Blu-Ray und 8GB Ram. 
Wollte mir auch einen acer kaufen udn habe ihn sogar bestellt, jepdch wieder storniert, da ich den Asus doch besser finde  (war nicht der beschreibene acer, sondern nen anderer mit i5+8GB+540M)

So werde ich es bald machen, bin aber selber noch auf der suche mehr oder weniger.

Sonst, schau bei schenker vorbei, die haben gute mit SandyBridge und GTX 460 oder was dua uch immer willst. Aber ich glaube schon das zocken nicht soo viel Spaß da drauf macht... 

MFG

Speed


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß, dass Notebooks vom P/L-Verhältnis extrem schlechter sind als Desktop-PC's. Aber wenn es um ein Gamingnotebook geht, hat das seine Gründe und ihr braucht nicht versuchen, mich dazu zu überreden. Ich habe selber genug Ahnung davon.

Ein ITX-System ist ebenso sinnlos, da ich noch Bildschim und Peripherie mitnehmen müsste.

Wenn ich mir schon alles in ein Gamingnotebook setze, dann will ich natürlich auch meine Spiele mit max. Details spielen. Für MW2, StarCraft II und Diablo III wird das locker reichen.

kühlungstechnisch habe ich da ebenso wenig Bedenken.

Vielen Dank für den Link Speedguru 

Wenn die neuen Sandy Bridge CPU's wirklich so viel besser sind, wie ihr sagt, hätte ich gerne einen kleinen Beweis in Form eines Tests von PCGH mit Link. Habt ihr da etwas?

Und wie gut ist die GTX540M eig. ? Besser als eine GTX470M ? Wohl kaum oder? Aber ich würde gerne die Vor- und Nachteile der GTX540M gegenüber einer GTX460/470M wissen . 

Zocken geht schon aufm Notebook.

Mir fehlt nur eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit des ASUS-Notebooks.


----------



## Speedguru (13. Januar 2011)

Hier gibts nen test vom Asus:
Test Asus N53SV Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Hier vergleich der Grakas:
Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Warte aufjdedenfall auf SANDY!

Hier schau: Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de

MFG

Speed


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2011)

Bei Schenker habe ich ja schon vorbeigesehen. Da komme ich ja mit dem konfigurierten P701 auf 1500€.

Wann gibt es denn Notebooks mit Sandy Bridge-CPU und GTX500M-Grafikkarten??

So 17" fände ich schon wichtig für mein Gamingnotebook. Nvidia Optimus ist auch Pflicht 

Hab jetzt aber nochmal neu konfiguriert und bin  bei knapp 1400€ angelangt. Die GTX470M ist ja schon wirklich deutlich besser als die GT540M ^^


----------



## Speedguru (14. Januar 2011)

ja ist klar, dafür halt auch billiger  
Ich weiß nicht ob die GTX auch , Optimus hat?!
Die schnelleste Graks ist die GTX 485, da wird es vorerst keine neue GTX 580 oder so kommen. 

MFG

Speed


----------



## Alex555 (14. Januar 2011)

Wir wollen dich gar nicht überreden, wir wollten dir nur klar machen dass im zweifelsfall ein Desktop immer besser ist. Wenn du ein Gaming notebook haben willst, kannst du dir 1 nehmen, es ist dein Geld also deine Entscheidung  
So hier ein interessantes mit HD 5870 crossfire und I7 720QM sogar unter 1500€ . DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine # 
Hier zu diesem Book ein test: Test Deviltech HellMachine HD 5870 Crossfire-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Falls ein älteres game kein multigpu unterstütz kannst du eine ausschalten. Da du das Notebook eh nur zum zocken verwendest ist akku laufzeit auch wurst
Edit: Also irgendetwas beisst sich bei dir: Du willst ein gaming notebook aber auch optimus??? Wozu optimus, du willst ein zocker book, da ist akku laufzeit wurst. Du betreibst das book doch eh zu 90% an der Steckdose??????


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2011)

@ Alex555

Dass ein Desktop-PC besser ist als ein Notebook war mir wie gesagt schon vorher klar. Das braucht mir niemand klarzumachen. Ich habe schließlich einen und werde ihn nicht unbedingt verkaufen.

Mir geht es um ein Gamingnotebook. Und ich will es auch mal 2 Stunden benutzen, ohne eine Steckdose zu benötigen. Daher will ich Optimus, das ist schließlich auch eine sehr sinnvolle Entwicklung, die auch unterstützen wollen würde. Daher fände ich auch eine GTX460M/GTX470M interessanter als eine Mobile Radeon.

Und hauptsächlich zum Zocken werde ich es nicht verwenden. Eher für das Internet in jeglicher Form und auch für Musik. Ansonsten natürlich bei Freunden bzw. bei meiner Freundin, wo ich es dann natürlich am Netz habe.

@ Speedguru

Ich schau mal nach, ob die GTX-400-er Serie Optimus hat 
Ich hoffe doch sehr^^


----------



## Speedguru (14. Januar 2011)

Nuja, klar hat die 400er Reihe Optimus, nur bei den starken Grakas lassen sie dies weg...


----------



## Alex555 (14. Januar 2011)

hmm, dann nehm eine NVIDIA. Die CF HD 5870s sind zs fast immer schneller als eine Single GTX 480M, 17 Zoll und mobil wiederspricht sich für mich persönlich auch, aber gut jedem das seine. Für den selben Preis bekommst du "nur" eine GTX 470M, die jedoch meistens der HD 5870 mobile (cf) unterliegt. Falls das Spiel partout nur single GPU will, bist du mit der GTX 470M evtl besser beraten. Ich glaube jedoch dass die meisten Spiele mittlerweile auch Multi GPU beherrschen. 

BTW: One würde ich nicht nehmen, das sind keine Samariter, irgendwo muss der Preis eingespart werden im Vergleich zu anderen normalen Notebookherstellern wie ASUS , MSI und sonstige. Wenn nicht an der Technik dann am Support. 
Nunja, die teueren Alienwares beherrschen Optimus bzw zumindest die möglichkeit die Grafikkarte manuell zu wechseln (auch bekannt als Stealth Modus)


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin keiner dieser Normalos, die nach 5km sterben würden, weil sie die Zeit ein 5Kilo-Notebook tragen müssen. Daher kann ich es mir auch erlauben, ein etwas größeres Notebook zu kaufen und trotzdem mobil zu sein.

Mit One habe ich kein problem. Ein guter Freund von mir und dessen Bruder haben eins von denen, die können sich nicht beschweren. Die Notebooks von schenker, Alienware usw. sind ziemlich überteuert, das ist nur Profitgier. Du willst nicht, wissen, wie viel Geld es kostet, bis zum fertigen Standpunkt.. Du würdest förmlich ausrasten, dass sie 50-60% Gewinn machen an deiner "So-ist-das-eben" und "Qualität-kostet-eben"-Stellung.

@ Speedguru

In einem Onlineartikel von PCGH heißt es, dass die gesamte 400M-Serie von nvidia Optimus besitzt.


----------



## Speedguru (14. Januar 2011)

gibt auch günstige medion´s, die konnten kein Optimus bei sehr schneller leistung udn guter verarbeitung


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Januar 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> gibt auch günstige medion´s, die konnten kein Optimus bei sehr schneller leistung udn guter verarbeitung



1. Von solchen reden wir ja nicht.

2. Habe ich das nur klarstellen wollen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Nunja mein Rat für dich wäre, dass ein Laptop nichts zum zocken ist.
> 
> Das merke ich immer wieder und werde mir immer wieder der Tatsache bewusst, das alles was über WoW und Combat Arms geht meinen Laptop (der trotz starker Leistung)übersteigt und nur halb soviel Spaß macht wie Spielen auf einem Computer.
> 
> ...


Quatsch...mit nem anständigem Book kannste freilich alle aktuellen Games auf voller Power spielen...ist halt ne Preis Frage!!
@Mirror
schau Dir mal dieses an:Tests - Schenker Notebook XMG P501 - Extreme: Core i7-2920XM + Nvidia GTX 485M auf notebookjournal.de
kannste Dir auch preislich runter konfigurieren!...hauptsache Du hast die GTX 485!
Werde mir das auch holen mit dem kleinsten Quad,4GB...komme da so auf 2000€! Dann: hole mir von meinem China Mann die Xtreme CPU fürn Apel und nen Ei sowie SSD und 8GB schnellen Speicher...verkaufe die alten und schon passt es! Hab ich bei meinem alten auch gemacht! i430M verkauft für 150€ einen i7-820QM bei meinem China Mann für 200€!

Das Book packt alle Spiele auf voller Power ist super verarbeitet und reicht auch noch ne ganze weile!
PS: Leider kein Optimus...ist aber bei dem Teil echt zu verschmerzen!


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Januar 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Nuja, klar hat die 400er Reihe Optimus, nur bei den starken Grakas lassen sie dies weg...


nee es geht wohl eher darum das die laps mit AMD un NV Karten ausgestattet werden können....und die Hersteller für Mainboards mit Optimus Implementierung mehr Kohle ausgeben müssten!!(Die Grakas beherschen natürlich prinzipiell alle Optimus)


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Januar 2011)

@ schneiderbernd

Ich verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht ganz. Was für ein Chinamann und wie machst du was??

Ich will nur bis zu 1400€ ausgeben. 2000 oder mehr ist so viel, davon brauche ich nicht einmal denken. Eine GTX485M brauche ich ja auch nicht einmal, das ist viel zu viel. Und dann auf nur 15,6", wo soll das Spaß machen ?!

Ich fände eine richtig venünftige CPU, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, eine GTX460M/GTX470M und eine tolle Festplatte oder + SSD am besten für mich. FullHD und mind. 15,6", am besten 17" sind Pflicht.


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Januar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> @ schneiderbernd
> 
> Ich verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht ganz. Was für ein Chinamann und wie machst du was??
> 
> ...


ja nun das Book gibts auch mit ner GTX 460M...SSD Prozi ect. kannste ja alles konfigurieren!! die allerdings geht langsam bei allem was da ist in die Knie...habe ne vergleichbare GTS360 mit i7-820QM...und habe langsam echt Probs neue Spiele ansehnlich zu zocken!!!!
Ach und 17" finde ich Quatsch zumal mit nur einer GTX460(was willste da spielen??)...auf nem 15" mit anständigem Full HD Display läßt sich super zocken !!

China Mann ...naja ich warte bis dieser die finalen ES Xtreme Versionen hat und kauf mir die dann...ganz einfach!! Statt Bsp. 500€ zahle ich dann 150€ fertig!!
Schau das Du die bestmöglichste Grafikkarte bekommst und spar lieber erst mal bei den anderen Komponenten! Denn Graka kannste nicht mehr aufrüsten....alles andere wie Prozi,SSD,Speicher schon!! Und das günstiger wie vom Hersteller...weit,weit günstiger!


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Januar 2011)

Aha, du hast aber nicht grad Ahnung, stimmts? ^_^

Ob 1920x1050 auf 15/15,6" oder auf 17" ist der Grafikkate fast egal. Da ändert sich das, Format, nicht die Auflösung, die das 15,6"-Display als auch die 17"-Version unterstützen..
Und was für ein "China-Mann"? Woher soll ich wissen, wie man ein Notebook sicher aufrüset und ich das entsprechende Teil auch noch SOOO günstig bekomme?

SSD, 8GB und extrem geile CPU wären schon klasse.


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Januar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aha, du hast aber nicht grad Ahnung, stimmts? ^_^
> 
> Ob 1920x1050 auf 15/15,6" oder auf 17" ist der Grafikkate fast egal. Da ändert sich das, Format, nicht die Auflösung, die das 15,6"-Display als auch die 17"-Version unterstützen..
> Und was für ein "China-Mann"? Woher soll ich wissen, wie man ein Notebook sicher aufrüset und ich das entsprechende Teil auch noch SOOO günstig bekomme?
> ...


 nee so war das ja nicht gemeint-ein 17" mit Full HD und ner GTX460 ist ja schön-aber mit dieser Karte wirst Du nicht in den Genuss des Full HD Gamings kommen!-Ich meine daher: Lieber ein 15" mit ner GTX 485 und kann damit alles gängige auf Full HD spielen mit 60-70 FPS-das Book bzw. die Graka ist nun mal gerade maßgebend!

Ja nu Notebook aufrüsten?! Sind wir hier im Xtreme Forum...aufschrauben Prozi raus neuen rein-ebenso mit SSD und Speicher! Ist wirklich nicht so das Ding wenn man eh schon ein wenig Plan hat im Desktop Bereich...alles das selbe nur kleiner und verwurschtelter gg!
China Mann kann ich Dir wenn es denn aktuell ist einen empfehlen der zuverlässig ist-super Ware zu super Preisen schickt!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Januar 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> nee so war das ja nicht gemeint-ein 17" mit Full HD und ner GTX460 ist ja schön-aber mit dieser Karte wirst Du nicht in den Genuss des Full HD Gamings kommen!-Ich meine daher: Lieber ein 15" mit ner GTX 485 und kann damit alles gängige auf Full HD spielen mit 60-70 FPS-das Book bzw. die Graka ist nun mal gerade maßgebend!
> 
> Ja nu Notebook aufrüsten?! Sind wir hier im Xtreme Forum...aufschrauben Prozi raus neuen rein-ebenso mit SSD und Speicher! Ist wirklich nicht so das Ding wenn man eh schon ein wenig Plan hat im Desktop Bereich...alles das selbe nur kleiner und verwurschtelter gg!
> China Mann kann ich Dir wenn es denn aktuell ist einen empfehlen der zuverlässig ist-super Ware zu super Preisen schickt!!




Klar, aber mit der Displaygröße hat das nichts zu tun. Dass eine GTX485M schon sivvoll wäre, ist mir klar., aber ein Aufpreis von 451€ ?!

FullHD wäre schon geil, aber man kann bei dieser Displaygröße auch an der Auflösung ein wenig sparen. Wenn das mit dem "China-Mann" stimmt, könntest du mir dann auch konkrete Tatsachen und Daten geben, damit ich mir da sicher sein kann?

Mehr als 1500€ auf keinen Fall. Und kann man sich bei dem Typen auch Soundkarte, Blu-Raylaufwerk und sowas nachrüsten ???


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Januar 2011)

Woran erkenne ich denn, welche Notebook-CPU eine der neuen Sandy Bridge Przessoren ist ?

Ich finde die N-Series von ASUS ganz schön, bloß würde ich da gerne ein wenig konfigurieren.


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. Januar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich denn, welche Notebook-CPU eine der neuen Sandy Bridge Przessoren ist ?
> 
> Ich finde die N-Series von ASUS ganz schön, bloß würde ich da gerne ein wenig konfigurieren.


wäre dieses:Asus G73SW-TZ085V  was für Dich?


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Januar 2011)

Zu teuer, das hättest du auch sehen können.

Ich brauche definitiv 4GB. Mehr nicht. 
Mindestens der Intel Core i7-2630QM muss es sein.
(17") Full HD 16:9, möglichst nicht glänzendes Display muss es auch sein.
Mindestens 320GB Festplatte mit 7200 U/Min
Ab GTX470M ist es perfekt.
Betriebssystem: Keines!

Gutes WLAN und gute Verarbeitung versteht sich von selbst, sowie Bluetooth.

Webcam und so ist zweitrangig. Wenn man da was für unter 1500€ fände, wäre es toll. Dein Kontakt mit dem China-Mann interessiert mich nach wie vor, wäre toll, wenn du mir da Details, vielleicht auch per Privatnachricht zukommen lassen würdest.


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. Januar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Zu teuer, das hättest du auch sehen können.
> 
> Ich brauche definitiv 4GB. Mehr nicht.
> Mindestens der Intel Core i7-2630QM muss es sein.
> ...


wie wäre es dann mit dem?:HawkForce - DragonP170HM
allerdings mit der 470 kommst Du dann auf 1589€!


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Januar 2011)

Ist mir zu viel. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nicht so ein extremes High-End Notebook kaufen. 

CPU ist klar.
4GB RAM
GTX460/GTX470

17" FullHD. 

So in dem Rahmen, welche Datenspeicherlösung weiß ich noch nicht. Da könntet ihr ja helfen.


----------



## OliverG73 (1. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ist mir zu viel. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nicht so ein extremes High-End Notebook kaufen.
> 
> CPU ist klar.
> 4GB RAM
> ...


 
nimm die GTX460m und übertakte sie mit dem MSI Afterburner... (liegt noch 10-20% Mehrleistung drin, meiner: GPU: 840mhz, Shader 1680mhz, 1500mhz memory, vorher: 675/1350/1250) spiele Metro 2033 in Full HD, mit Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Kantenglättung und Texturfilter auf max, in Direct X11 inkl. Tesselation. (Andere Option aus) Habe damit meistens zwischen 30-40 frames, für mich super spielbar! Gleiches bei Crysis... Full HD und überall mind. Hohe Einstellungen... 30+ Frames. CoD MW2 in Full HD, aller höchste Details und Optionen -> 60-100 Frames.
mit "nur" einem 740qm komm ich so auf über 14000 3dm Punkte. 

Also glaub nicht alles was du hier hörst! Mit einer gtx 460m bist immer noch sehr gut unterwegs und es werden LOCKER alle Spiele welche die nächsten 3 Jahre herauskommen spielbar sein. (ev. nicht in Full HD und mit einbussen bei den Einstellungen)


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Februar 2011)

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Notebook, dass mindestens diese Sachen erfüllt und ein möglichst tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.

Wie sieht es bei dir denn mit den Temps aus und welche CPU hast du genau? Sands Bridge?


----------

